# Dove hunting near deer feeder question.



## KSHunter (Sep 22, 2011)

Whats the law on how close you can hunt doves near a deer feeder? I've heard anywhere from 200 ft to 300 yards? Whats the law??


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Dove*

I'm no expert dove hunter but I have never seen a safe distance away from a baited area where you can legally hunt listed. I would think that you would not want to be caught hunting in a baited area and this baited area is within the range of your shotgun. That's just my 2 centavos!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

i am no regulations expert but i have always understood the law to be you cannot hunt over bait. just get well away from your feeders so there is no way you can be accused of shooting game coming into or out of where your feed is broadcast....

If the feeder has not been feeding for a period of time (2weeks???? not sure here im sure someone will confirm) then you have nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## c-man69 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have asked this same question to SEVERAL game wardens. They each told me different answers. It was suggested that I tall to the GW in that area (as he would be the one who would write you a ticket) and get his feel of it. Basically all of the did say that if you could tell the dove were coming to or going from the feeder that you were too close.
Best advice is to talk to your local GW.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

The way it was explained to me for what it's worth. Don't sit next to a deer feeder to dove hunt. Don't put up a 'deer feeder' next to a pond throwing milo. 
If the feeder/blind are established (been there for longer than just dove season) and you are hunting birds at a different structure away from the immediate vicinity, you shouldn't have a problem. 

Gw can usually tell when someone is hunting a deer feeder for dove, but they also understand that most properties will have a deer feeder within 800 yds of where dove hunting occurs. 
Just be reasonable about where or how you are hunting and you won't have a problem. 


Cody C


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

If ALL of the corn/feed is gone then it doesn't matter. If it is still running, as stated above, move away far enough so that you aren't hunting dove coming to the feeder.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

All as above but its gonna depend on the Warden at the time and a bunch depends on the hunters attitude.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

c-man69 said:


> I have asked this same question to SEVERAL game wardens. They each told me different answers. It was suggested that I tall to the GW in that area (as he would be the one who would write you a ticket) and get his feel of it. Basically all of the did say that if you could tell the dove were coming to or going from the feeder that you were too close.
> Best advice is to talk to your local GW.


My experience as well, good post.


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, a tricky one. Consult local game warden, as mentioned by others.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Feeders not specifically covered so I'd stay well out of shotgun range of any functioning feeder.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulat...migratory-game-bird-regulations/general-rules


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Feeders not specifically covered so I'd stay well out of shotgun range of any functioning feeder.
> 
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulat...migratory-game-bird-regulations/general-rules


I think this pretty much covers feeders:

A hunter MAY NOT:
hunt migratory birds with the aid of bait, or on or over any baited area


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

It is all up to the GW's discretion and ur attitude makes a diff.--be kind and honest.

Been told by one that if it has corn in the crawl ur 2 close.--we moved further that day w/ no problems. Nice Fellow.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Why in the world would you hunt doves around a deer feeder?? rs


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Swampus said:


> It is all up to the GW's discretion and ur attitude makes a diff.--be kind and honest.
> 
> Been told by one that if it has corn in the crawl ur 2 close.--we moved further that day w/ no problems. Nice Fellow.


 That's a pretty tough one when you're hunting in a cornfield..


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

Game wardens even consider the fight path to a feeder, even 800 yards may not be far enough if the birds are using that path to get to the feeder. It is still hunting over bait. And you can't play ignorant that a feeder is not there. Seen many people ticketed for hunting over bait when they did not see a feeder, when one is over the draw or across the road that may or may not be theirs.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Had a dude last year that was guest hunting on a place. The owners of the property had a feeder in their back yard because they liked watching animals eat. The game warden payed the hunters a visit. They had no clue there was a feeder set up at the house. The game warden used his binos to see it as it was 400+ yards away. The warden still gave the hunter a ticket. He was mainly out there to relax and enjoy mother nature and not to slaughter birds. This particular warden is a real piece....


----------



## Mako1970 (Jul 7, 2011)

I've asked this question to our local Captain GW hoping he would give me the common sense answer and he would not budge from the written law. There is lots of room for interpretation and most of it is at the discretion of the GW on site.


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

I know guys that got tickets on the other side of junction just for hunting on the same property as their feeders .


----------

